# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Shipping eggs & stuffs internationally

## RonWill

Hi folks,
Singapore Post's SAM machine, incorporating a weighing device (scale) is the 2nd innovation for people who work unearthly hours, when most services are not available. The 1st being a cash-deposit ATM machine.

Not being one to keep up with current events, this doofball was 'checking-in' a few packages at the Post Office, to be Air-mailed to the USA, when I enquired about off-hours dispatch.

The counter person was kind enough to guide me through the process and briefly, for the benefit of other doofballs like myself and our international friends, here's a walk-through of the entire process.

In case you're as blind as I am, here's how the SAM ATM unit looks like.


The screen is touch sensitive, so a gentle tap will bring you to the main menu, where you select "Weigh Item & Purchase Postage Labels". For subsequent steps, just follow the 'pictoral' at the *SAM Album*.


I'm sending stuffs to the USA (that includes Hawaii), so it's "Zone 4".


Done, with receipt and postage label.


No kiddin'. It's 4am in the morning (Tell me now, which PO do you know that keeps those hours?)


Don't bring that package home... just dump it into the 'drop-box'.

Simple, wasn't it. Best of all, it's a 5-minute ride from my home [hmm... there goes my excuse for not sending packages on time  :Confused:  ]

----------


## Green Baron

I didn't know you can send packages using SAM ! 
Thanks Ronnie for the step by step instructions.

----------


## zmzfam

Ronnie,

did you ask the counter person about the Customs declaration? When you post the package at the counter, they will normally ask you to fill in the green form.

What happens in this case?

----------


## RonWill

Gan, the SAM machines does not accept packages, it just churns out the correct postage labels (instead of stamps). There may or may not be a mail drop-box next to these ATMs but that's where the packages go :wink: 

Don't worry about not knowing... you're the 6th person I spoke to over the weekend who aren't aware either.




> Ronnie,
> did you ask the counter person about the Customs declaration? When you post the package at the counter, they will normally ask you to fill in the green form.
> 
> What happens in this case?


Green declaration stickers are not available/provided for by SAM, so you'll have to get these in advance. As for actual declaration, not seeing the counter person has it's advantage... there's no stopping you from writing down "Fish Eggs for academic purpose" or "Plant/bulb samples" or "Sterile peat for scientific studies" or ....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ruyle

That's a pretty neat setup! What does SAM stand for? I've ruled out
"Surface-to-Air-Missile"  :Laughing:  Gee, even our Fedex dropoffs aren't that
convenient....

----------


## zmzfam

It stands for 'Self-service Automated Machine'.
Click on the photo to see the enlarged version  :Very Happy: 

Well, Singapore is known for it's drive to automation.

----------


## imported_shaman

For sending plants and animals to USA...
Do we need to declare to the AVA?

By declaring as sample, does the USA custom allow passage?
Or it will just confiscate?

Thanks

----------


## RonWill

> By declaring as sample, does the USA custom allow passage? Or it will just confiscate?


 Your guess is as good as mine. Why not try be 100% truthful and see if you lose the parcel?  :Rolling Eyes:  

BTW, is your name Shaman?

----------


## imported_shaman

Maybe I should try hahaha...
Btw how does the custom prevent people from sending drugs over mail?
Just curious

My name isnt shaman... shaman is my favourite character in warcraft 3...
I am an Orc player... Hee hee

----------


## RonWill

> Btw how does the custom prevent people from sending drugs over mail?


 That isn't for me to answer in a public forum nor is peddling weed my game. I'd be more than grateful if fishes can be imported or shipped by the individual with less hassles and red tapes.

'Shaman', I'm not much of a electronic game player but you might have noticed that most of us here sign off in our names. It does make the place more cosier and most will reciprocate that friendly courtesy.

----------


## stormhawk

Hey Shaman, I'm an Orc player too. However I sign off with my real name.  :Wink:  

For Customs officials they have detectors like sniffer dogs which can easily track down the scent of drugs. But whatever the Customs officers do, I don't know but I don't think they usually come across someone who'll try to send drugs via the mail.  :Laughing: 

But if they do, they'll know what to do in that situation. That's why they say, its for them to know and for us to never find out.  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

> My name isnt shaman..


I guess as much when I received your pm. It's okaywith us if you feel uncomfortable about revealing your real name in a public forum but in private messages, I think it's only polite to sign off with real names. Now you know why I didn't answer your pm.

If you declare live plants or animals on your envelope, you can be sure they will be confiscated by customs. If you don't write anything on the envelope, there's a fairly good chance it will get through customs. I said "fairly good chance" because I believe customs will at random, open envelopes to check what's inside. If what you're sending is a package, something like a box, it will definitely be opened for inspection. What with the recent bombings in London, customs in the US of A and Singapore will be on their toes for anything suspicious. An undeclared box will definitely arouse suspicions.

Loh K L

----------


## imported_shaman

Oh thanks for your replies...
Sorry.. I am newbie to forum...

----------


## RonWill

Hi Foo Lee and welcome to the forum. As you've discovered, leaving a name behind doesn't hurt.

As for shipping packages, now may not be a good time as some countries are on high security alert and there's no telling what will happen if the customs decided to check your parcel.

Having your 'things' confiscated is one thing but to have yourself blacklisted is another.

----------

